# New squirrel rifle



## stabow (Jul 18, 2013)

My new squirrel rifle has arrived from TVM a 32 cal Southern rifle long and sleek it balance well in the hand. The pictures aren’t very good but she’s absolutely gorgeous. Looking forward to hunting with it this year.


----------



## snuffy (Jul 18, 2013)

Them squirrels are in trouble now! Great looking rifle!


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 18, 2013)

Great looking rifle! What barrel is it? You've got  plenty of time to sight it in before squirrel season.


----------



## stabow (Jul 18, 2013)

It's their straight 42'' barrel I was afraid it would be muzzle heavy but as slim as it is it hangs out their just right. It will be a week or so before I can get it out and shoot but looking forward to it.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jul 18, 2013)

nice!!!!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Jul 18, 2013)

The darn lock is on the wrong side !! Left handed flints are hard to find. Still it's a nice gun
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep NMLRA


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 22, 2013)

Sa-weet, I like that.


----------



## one hogman (Jul 22, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> Great looking rifle! What barrel is it? You've got  plenty of time to sight it in before squirrel season.



August 15th is not that far away


----------



## flintlocker (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep, Other than building it backwards, Thats a fine looking rifle.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 22, 2013)

thats a nice un' ...

and the lock is on the correct side for me ....


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jul 24, 2013)

That's a fine looking rifle-I hope you really enjoy it.

Looks like squirrel and dumplings will be on the menu!

I have a .36 I like for squirrel hunting. 

Never had a .32-a buddy has one and he is deadly with it-only thing he says about it is since the bore is so small he need to swab it out after every shot.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 30, 2013)

another good looking rifle, lets got bust some of them bushy tails


----------



## stabow (Jul 31, 2013)

My range rod/ cleaning rod is being delivered today so if it stops raining might get to shoot it tomorrow. Planning to start out with 15-20 grains of 3f.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2013)

Hope to own a 32 as purty as that one day. Good lookin` rifle.


----------



## stabow (Aug 1, 2013)

I finally got to shoot my 32 cal that I received from TVM. I’m glad that I bought the range rod/ cleaning rod the ram rod that came with it cracked right at the brass and wood connection need to get another one looks like. Over all it was shooting well settle on 20 grains of 3F .018 patch and a .310 round ball might have to move the sights a little to the left and down some. The 5 shot group was off a rest at 25 yards but when shooting in hunting position I was hitting my mark so I will think about it for now.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice-did you have to do allot of cleaning between shots?


----------



## stabow (Aug 1, 2013)

I swab the barrel after every 5th shot but was using a metal range rod didn't get a chance to use the flimsy hickory rod because it broke at the brass and wood connection but I repaired that so will see next outing how it dose.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hopefully the repair will hold up-broke a few myself both 
.36 and .50 cal Hickory rods.

Good luck hunting this fall-post us some pics when you get out with it.


----------



## Old_School (Aug 12, 2013)

Beautiful rifle!  I broke the hickory ramrod on my first outing with my .36 T/C Seneca several years ago.  Those little ramrods are flimsy!  I built another one, but thinking about one of these. They are hickory, but have a steel core.  http://www.periodramrod.com/


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 17, 2013)

Stabow
Good luck with your new rifle. I would recommend ordering at least five, 5/16" hickory rods from a place like TOW or similar. When you get them examine them well for grain run out. When you get a good straight one you won't likely be able to break it easily. Also on that small diameter rod you don't need a brass tip. They didn't use them on the originals, it's a new adaptation. If you feel you really need a cleaning jag carve it into the rod on the end you're not ramming with.  When I build rifles I buy ramrods in bunches of 10 or more and examine them one by one, I can usually discard 30% to 40% as junk or for use as dowels only, because of bad grain. I have never in my lifetime broken a hickory rod in use, just take great care selecting a rod and it will last as long as your rifle. Also don't get sucked into using "Ramin" a South American straight grained wood, it is very easy to break. DON'T USE IT, EVER. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## stabow (Aug 18, 2013)

Michael thanks for the tip........


----------

